# West Mids/South Staffs/Shropshire Tyre Fitting?



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Just been looking at a couple of threads relating to replacement of tyres. I know there's a code on the tyre which indicates the week and year of manufacture, but I'm damned if I can find it! No matter, the van is 08 reg, so we've decided we really should replace all the tyres.
Can anyone recommend somewhere in W Mids/Shropshire/South Staffs area where we could buy some and get them fitted?
Many thanks
Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try ATS . . 
http://www.atseuromaster.co.uk/centre-locator-central-west.htm

I went to them for a set of Hankook tyres - but I specified that I wanted ones made 18months ago [new tyres need time to 'mature'] - they sourced them no prob !


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Not sure where you are.... But P&B tyres Oswestry are good with big stuff...

The owner has an RV too.. :wink:


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Thank you both. Oswestry's a bit far for us - but ATS Telford looking good!
Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This might help

http://www.barrystiretech.com/dotcoding.html

http://www.bridgestone.com.au/tyres/passenger/care/age.aspx


----------



## orleander (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi

Try etyres.com who come to your home good prices and efficient.

Bob


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

On my previous van I used National tyres....
It's been a while but they were Avon branded and I found a listing on ebay from them that was cheaper than the local branch. The manager matched the price...

ps.. It was the Cannock branch.

May not be your size but as example..
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Four-4x-A...67579?pt=UK_Cars_Tyres_RL&hash=item3a7adc661b


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hometyre for me. very efficient and come to your home or work.
The fitter is very freindly and knowlegable but wont try to rip you off with stuff you dont need.

They were only £5 dearer than costco for my michellins (costos being the cheapest you will get really).

They also do the tyron safety bands

Phill


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I got my Toyos fitted by Event tyres who are also mobile and come to wherever the van is.

Check here to see if they cover your Postcode

http://www.event-tyres.co.uk/


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Black circles £172 fitted
Camskill £142 delivered... Plus if you buy 2 you get a £15 fuel voucher

I paid £12 for fitting and balancing so £154 all in, so £18 saving per tyre..

Michelin camping 215/75-16 113Q 8)


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for those links, Grath. I've had a good look in the daylight and still can't make out the date, but they are definitely showing some signs of minor crazing, so OH is off to Telford today to suss out some new ones.
Chris


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Also exploring the other suggestions. Thanks everyone. if we can get them fitted at home, that'll be much easier.
Chris


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Chris,

I live near Bridgnorth. I've just had two Conti Vanco Campers fitted at Bridgnorth Tyre Services who also have a branch in Broseley. The manager at Bridgnorth owns a motorhome.

I paid £146.70 each for two 225/75/R16CP fitted and balanced.

Roger


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Thanks, Roger. We're near to Bridgnorth, too. 

Chris


----------



## bellabee (May 16, 2010)

Just to update - We had 4 new Michelin Agilis fitted at ATS today - Cost £533.


----------

